# Κάνει τα πέντε βόδια δυο ζευγάρια



## Gutbucket (Jan 5, 2009)

"...στο σημερινό κόσμο τα άγια των αγίων είναι τα νιάτα και οι θεοί είναι κάτω των είκοσι πέντε, με νιονιό που κάνει τα πέντε βόδια δυο ζευγάρια."
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί αυτό το τελευταίο;


----------



## sarant (Jan 6, 2009)

= που δεν ξέρουν να μοιράσουν δυο γαϊδάρων άχερα


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 6, 2009)

En englais, s' il vous plait?


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Αντίστοιχη αγγλική, σαν επέκταση τού _put two and two together_:
put two and two together and get/make five
to understand a particular situation wrongly, often in a way which is more shocking or exciting than the truth:
_"Why ever did she think you were pregnant?" "I was sick once or twice and I suppose she just put two and two together and made five."_

Επίσης, αν κάποιος έξυπνος knows how many beans make five, αυτός που δεν ξέρει πού πάν' τα τέσσερα, _*doesn't know how many beans make five*_. Ή, βέβαια:
_*can't put two and two together*_


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 6, 2009)

Αχ, δεν υπάρχει και κάτι ακόμα τύπου "Can't tell a ... from a ...", κάτι με doorpost ή bedpost ή barnyard με νόημα πολύ κοντινό στο δικό μας "πού παν τα τέσσερα";


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2009)

Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι έτοιμο με το tell, μόνο διατυπώσεις όπως π.χ. with a brain totally unencumbered by the practicalities of life ή brainless, clueless and devoid of sense.

Όμως, ιδιωματισμό έχει το ελληνικό, βάλε κάτι ιδιωματικό και στα αγγλικά, π.χ. that could hardly put two and two together.


----------



## dipylos (Jan 6, 2009)

Ή κάνε τουρλού ιδιωματισμών, π.χ. he came loaded for bear and missed the broad side of the barn.


----------



## Philip (Jan 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Δεν μου έρχεται κάτι έτοιμο με το tell, μόνο διατυπώσεις όπως π.χ. with a brain totally unencumbered by the practicalities of life ή brainless, clueless and devoid of sense.



Υπάρχει και το can't tell his arse from his elbow άμα θες και γραφικότητα


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2009)

He dunno his ass from a hole in the ground!


----------



## Gutbucket (Jan 7, 2009)

Greeat, θα βάλω "brainless, clueless and unable to tell their arse from the broad side of the barn."
(Ή, κάνω εγώ τώρα τα δυο ζευγάρια πέντε; ;) )


----------

